# Tiller Extensions



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

So i have a 93 25 2 stroke merc short shaft that will be hung on my 17 Ankona SUV. Tiller console with grab bar setup.

Whats your thoughts on your tiller extension. Like, Is it carbon,fiberglass,wood,pvc,metal?

why did you buy the one you have?
whats the best?

is it worth making my own out of a chunk of wood? I have access to a woodworking shop. how did you attatch your wood one to your tiller motor?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The review for commercial products...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/tiller-extension/index.html

or you can always fabricate one for yourself from sawed off aluminum bats, pvc pipe,
aluminum tubing, sections of broken pushpoles, bamboo, 
there have been quite a few posted on site...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tiller+extension+site:microskiff.com&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=579&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ffNfT-i_I4OKgwe-_Mn5Bw

I like cheap and lightweight so I use thinwall 1-1/2" pvc

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TillerExtension


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Strongarm Products makes the best one in my opinion. You can custom order the length and get them with a built in kill switch on the end. They are Awesome!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have been using a Carbon Marine tiller and have been very happy with it. I just got back from using it on a 100 mile trip on the Everglades Wilderness Waterway. I say this because I have seen other posts say they get a lot of vibration through the handle. I did not experience any issues with this holding onto the handle for up to 5 hours a day. Going through tight places I like the fact that I can easily take it off by using the thumb screws. I have also used PVC tillers without problems. If your budget can handle it I think you will see a big difference with a quality product like the Carbon Marine or the StrongArm tiller.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You can't beat the price, product, durability, or safety of a Strongarm Products tiller extension. I had one on my tiller Copperhead. I absolutely loved it. Best one I have ever used. 
The most comfortable one I've used as well. The tiller extension shoot out hosted by Microskiff agreed as well.
You know a Strongarm tiller extension will not come loose and fall off. And I was never faced with an issue where it was "in the way". 
That's the type of thing that I want to be certain it wasn't going to come loose from some random wing nuts or whatever. 

Even my casting platform is from Strongarm Products and my backrest will be too. Can't beat the quality or cost. Plus they look great, too.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

Strong arm all the way ..You cannot beat the quality...It is just as good as all the other products. I have witness other people who bought others from other manufacturers and have always ended up saying , i wish i had called " bob" after about a year. Plus you can make your order fully custom to your setup, since ever skiff is different.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

whats a good lenght i should be looking at?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Absolutely without question-Strongarm tiller.  After watch a buddy lose his balance and fall off the boat at WOT he held onto my 60" Strongarm tiller handle for his life while the boat drug him along the side at WOT.  Afraid to let go and get chopped up, the kill switch was finally (about 3 seconds) pulled.  The tiller handle bent about 20 degrees across the back of my poling platform (my buddy is about 240lbs while being pulled through the water)and broke my tiller arm on the engine, but the tiller extension did not break.  PVC would have bent in half/broke or came off and wood or carbon fiber would have instantly snapped in half.  If it wasn't for the strength and durability of the Strongarm tiller handle, my buddy might not be here today.  Safely returning to the ramp at the end of the day is more important than anything. Oh and Strongarm replaced my tiller extension for free.  Beat that for standing behind a product. 

As far as comfort-  The grip is extremely comfortable and there is no vibration.  Viking has a 9.9hp (I think)  which is in a different category of vibration compared to your 25hp.  As mentioned before, mine is on a 15hp 2 stk and is 60" long.  I would think that if there was a comfort/vibration issue I would be the one to complain.  Read the test reviews that Microskiff did.

Strength-Ask yourself which one would you rather run a 300hp with?  The one that is not going to slip off or fall apart under the vibration and has the back bone to combat the torque.... It's comprable to a Louiville Slugger. It can go from a tiller extension- to a club/bat-back to a tiller extension...

Price-PVC will run you $5-15 depending on your preference.  Strongarm is in the $100 neighborhood.  Carbon fiber is pushing the $175-200 range.  

Durability-It never rusts. It stays on until you need to remove it (simple hand tools required).  There nothing to break...

Safety-Priceless. 

Hope this helps you with your decision.  Good luck.

Swampy


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

I did mine with PVC.  Note I've got an 8 horse and can reach back to the tiller if it does break.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the Strongarm Etec tiller extension and I cannot say that I would rather go with any other company...You just cant beat the price and quality.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I made my intial one out of PVC with a slider extension (samller piece inside), but it was heavy and the tiller would not stand in vertical position. Also I wanted to be able to take it on and off, and I was not able to do that. After reading the microskiff reviews, I settled on the Carbon Marine product, primarily as I could take it on and off easily. I am very happy with it, but have to be very careful to stow it away securely when not useing it as it weighs about the same as an ice cream cone...


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

> Absolutely without question-Strongarm tiller.  After watch a buddy lose his balance and fall off the boat at WOT he held onto my 60" Strongarm tiller handle for his life while the boat drug him along the side at WOT.  Afraid to let go and get chopped up, the kill switch was finally (about 3 seconds) pulled.  The tiller handle bent about 20 degrees across the back of my poling platform (my buddy is about 240lbs while being pulled through the water)and broke my tiller arm on the engine, but the tiller extension did not break.  PVC would have bent in half/broke or came off and wood or carbon fiber would have instantly snapped in half.  If it wasn't for the strength and durability of the Strongarm tiller handle, my buddy might not be here today.  Safely returning to the ramp at the end of the day is more important than anything. Oh and Strongarm replaced my tiller extension for free.  Beat that for standing behind a product.
> 
> As far as comfort-  The grip is extremely comfortable and there is no vibration.  Viking has a 9.9hp (I think)  which is in a different category of vibration compared to your 25hp.  As mentioned before, mine is on a 15hp 2 stk and is 60" long.  I would think that if there was a comfort/vibration issue I would be the one to complain.  Read the test reviews that Microskiff did.
> 
> ...


My motor is a 2001 25HP Mercury 2 stroke. My Carbon Marine is the standard 36" length. I have no pad or extra grip on the handle. I say all this because I have read one other post that said something about vibration coming through the handle. In my case with a "very well used" 2 stroke motor I get no vibration through the handle. If I was going to have a problem with fatigue I would have gotten it on a two day 100 mile trip through the Wilderness Waterway in the Everglades. I go into places that are tight, narrow overhung mangrove creeks, where I do like the ability to quickly disconnect the tiller for easier mobility. If you don't go into places like this then quick disconnect does not matter.


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

STRONGARM!!!! I love my strongarm tiller extension. That thing is bulletproof. Its made for each motor so it fits on the motor like it came from the factory with it.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I need a tiller extension as well....is the strongarm that much better than the aluminum helmsmate they sell at BP? I know it's better made and has the kill switch option...but does it steer better or have less vibration, etc? thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> The Helmsmate Outboard tiller Extension is designed for trolling speeds only


http://www.ironwoodpacific.com/Shared/resources/boating/tiller_extension_handles/helmsmate_extension_handle_instructions.pdf


Always gotta read that fine print before using...


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

The helmsmate from Bp is awful! I have one and threw it away! It flexes like crazy. It's not even close to the same level if quality


----------



## junglerules (Sep 14, 2011)

> The helmsmate from Bp is awful! I have one and threw it away! It flexes like crazy. It's not even close to the same level if quality


X2


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

X2 what Viking said about Carbon Marine - my thoughts exactly. Price was "dear", but I plan on using it for a LONG time!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

x3 what viking said...i can't imagine trying to navigate those tight creeks with the extension on.
removable is the way to go.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

X4 about the Carbon Marine Tiller Extension...
I've had mine for over 4 years on a Yammie
25 2 stk. Before the Strongarm products existed.
The strong arm extension is very well made and
very popular. But I have had no problems with
my Carbon Marine extension AT ALL! It is very
light and durable, but what I like the most is 
that it is removable in seconds and installs OVER
your existing rubber tiller cover/grip.
My Tiller Pillar lives in the garage (boat is outside)
and is removable at the motel or even can be 
removed and locked in the truck at a breakfast 
stop or sketchy bait shop...
Mine looks like new and is 4+ years old...
Good luck, Dave


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

X5... Carbon Marine is the one I use... Strong Arm looks nice and I'm sure it would work well..

It all boils down to what YOU want.. Both are great.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Carbon Marine all the way, great products and great guys


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive owned both in the past. Sold my carbon marine after trying out a strong arm tiller. would u use a steering wheel for ur car that has the potential to break or come off? Probably not. If ur concern is to remove it, all it takes is the removal of two bolts. U should Have a tool kit on ur boat anyways. My carbon marine use to slide around in the grip and I always had to continuosly tighten it.  Look no further bro strongarmproducts.com!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > The Helmsmate Outboard tiller Extension is designed for trolling speeds only
> 
> 
> http://www.ironwoodpacific.com/Shared/resources/boating/tiller_extension_handles/helmsmate_extension_handle_instructions.pdf
> ...


My helmsmate has seen 36mph on the gps..
But you are correct, its made for trolling speeds only
Maybe im super high speed trolling for wahoo?



One solid piece of varnished mahogany would be cool

The strongarm looks good, i was going to buy one, i called up bob and asked if they could integrate my tilt and trim switch into the grip and he said no, so i lost interest in that.


----------

